# Opinions on the name Nadia



## lillyjumper

I made a post in here before (thank you for all the advice!) 

My first thought on a name for a girl was Nadia. (may go w/the traditional Nadja spelling). My husbands father is 1st gen american, grandma from Germany and his grandpa from yugoslavia (Both fled their countries during WWII). So picking a slavic name like Nadia will be in her roots. (and will flow with our last name which is slavic)

When I first started bringing this up to other people they started saying "naughty nadia" and that it sounded like a name for strippers or trannies! We were a little taken back and started looking into other names... but we're still going back to Nadia as the name we can agree on.

So, is Nadia TOO much like a stripper name? Really... honestly... (excuse my harshness here)... but do you think of a tramp or a loose woman when you think of the name Nadia? I get that my husband and I need to be the ones who like the name but at the same time I feel like far too many people don't think very long term when they name their children. (sorry jason lee, but pilot inspector?) lol. Thoughts?

Thank you!!


----------



## Animaniacs

Huh. I'm in the US and I never connected Nadia with a stripper name. I like it personally. The only Nadia I ever knew was a little girl in my preschool class, and of course, the famous gymnast. I'm guessing you're in the UK; it's interesting how the names are different based on where you live. Names like Freya and Isla just don't happen over here, although I like them. And someone said Emily wasn't popular, but here it's been one of the most popular names for years.


----------



## lillyjumper

Oh no, I'm from the US, seattle to be exact :) Which was why I was so shocked that many people related the name Nadia to a stripper! I think is sounds sweet, foreign... yes, but sweet! I was worried BECAUSE I'm from the US that there was something wrong with this name that I wasn't aware of that connected it to strippers...

Thank you for the input! Much appreciated


----------



## lillyjumper

I appreciate your op but I would def like to hear from more people... it just seems to odd that out of the 4 people I told, all 4 said something along these lines to me... :(


----------



## StephanieB

I don't think of Nadia as a stripper name either and I like it


----------



## starryeye31

I love it , there was a girl in my sons class with that name . I think its beautiful .


----------



## Animaniacs

lillyjumper said:


> Oh no, I'm from the US, seattle to be exact :) Which was why I was so shocked that many people related the name Nadia to a stripper! I think is sounds sweet, foreign... yes, but sweet! I was worried BECAUSE I'm from the US that there was something wrong with this name that I wasn't aware of that connected it to strippers...
> 
> Thank you for the input! Much appreciated

Ok. There are so many girls on here from the UK, which is pretty cool! I live in PA, so I don't think Nadias have that connotation on the east coast, but I have two little kids and watch Nick Jr more than the news. I'll have to ask hubby what he thinks.


----------



## discoclare

Animaniacs said:


> Huh. I'm in the US and I never connected Nadia with a stripper name. I like it personally. The only Nadia I ever knew was a little girl in my preschool class, and of course, the famous gymnast. I'm guessing you're in the UK; it's interesting how the names are different based on where you live. Names like Freya and Isla just don't happen over here, although I like them. And someone said Emily wasn't popular, but here it's been one of the most popular names for years.

Nadia isn't a stripper name in the UK either. I like it, I think it's weird that your friends have that opinion of the name!

Also Emily, is also VERY popular in the UK too (3rd most popular name for baby girls last year). There's a lot of overlap in the US and UK top 10s. Though as you say there are some wild differences in the top 50 (Isla and Freya being popular here but not in the US and my daughter's name, Arianna, being popular in the US but not here in the UK).


----------



## whiby

I don't associate the name with strippers or trannies! I think its a very pretty name x


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I had an Auntie called Nadia and I always thought it was such a beautiful name! But then again you do idolise your Aunts as kids :) Then she changed it to Freyja, which is beautiful too, I just don't understand why she hated Nadia. It's lovely.


----------



## AFC84

discoclare said:


> Animaniacs said:
> 
> 
> Huh. I'm in the US and I never connected Nadia with a stripper name. I like it personally. The only Nadia I ever knew was a little girl in my preschool class, and of course, the famous gymnast. I'm guessing you're in the UK; it's interesting how the names are different based on where you live. Names like Freya and Isla just don't happen over here, although I like them. And someone said Emily wasn't popular, but here it's been one of the most popular names for years.
> 
> Nadia isn't a stripper name in the UK either. I like it, I think it's weird that your friends have that opinion of the name!
> 
> Also Emily, is also VERY popular in the UK too (3rd most popular name for baby girls last year). There's a lot of overlap in the US and UK top 10s. Though as you say there are some wild differences in the top 50 (Isla and Freya being popular here but not in the US and my daughter's name, Arianna, being popular in the US but not here in the UK).Click to expand...

WSS!

I think it's pretty, nice connection with your roots and I love the Nadja spelling :)


----------



## Nyn

Gorgeous name hun!!!!! and definitley not stripper - don't know where they got that from! go for it :) x


----------



## Whitbit22

I really like Nadia, it's on our name list. It means hope.


----------



## nfo1976

:haha:well,my name is nadya-hope no-one thinks i'm a stripper!.It is a pretty unusual name here in the uk-everyone spells it wrong!,but i do like it:)


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I've never known any strippers named Nadia but my friend has a friend named Nadia and they call her "Naughty" as a nickname.


----------



## Maviyildiz

I have never heard of that association with the name! I love it, by the way.


----------



## PitaKat

I think that is a beautiful name, and I'm definitely not associating it with strippers!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My oh's little sister is Called 'Nadja' and i think its lovely :) they are German, so i spose thats explains the spelling :) x


----------



## RaspberryB

I think it is pretty and love the way you it is a nod to your husbands roots. I like the traditional Nadja best. I'm from the UK and have never associated it with strippers! The only thing in the UK (not sure how this works in an american accent) is that you have 2 choices of pronunciation - NAR-dia and NA-dia - I know a Nadia who gets annoyed when people don't pronounce it right.


----------

